# Ichatav - User Names



## bobw (Jun 26, 2003)

Anyone that would like to list their iChat user name for meeting others from this board, you can post them here. Post your user name and location. I'll collect any names posted and make just one list here if enough folks are interested.

Locations - http://www.frappr.com/macosx

  aaike
*aaike* - mac.com

  acidtuch10 - 
*acidtuch10* - text
  email = acidtuch10@msn.com

  AfterShock6783
*shock83s16* - AIM

amaosh
*Amaoshanghai* - AIM
*amaosh* - .mac
*amen_amao@hotmail* - MSN

  Androo
*androo56*

  arden
*famonymous* - AIM

azrad
*nurulazrad* - iChat

bhippel
*jaarockin* - AIM  Brian

BlueFusion6851
*BlueFusion6851*  iChatAV

bobbo
*reubee333*  -  AIM

  Bobw
*maktek* - iChatAV
*woodfrig* - AIM

cam g
*royalniagara@mac.com*
*niagararoyal* - -AIM
Ontario, Canada

  canstay
*canstay*  - AIM - Audio & Video

Capgain
*cam g* - aim

CaptainQuark
*captainquark@hotmail.com*  -  MSN

  catscout
*pe.francisco@mac.com*

  Captain Code
*dferns@mac.com*

  chevy
*mchevroulet* - iChat and Skype

CJ_MAC_OSX_IPOD
*cj.skate@mac.com*

  crash
*ravagemind* - AIM - home
*teletranuno* - AIM - work

cvbones
*cvbones* - AIM

  cybergoober
*osxrulz* - AIM

  danny lee
*torres@mac.com*

  Darkshadow
*darkshadow2* - AIM

davebz
*dbozzo* - mac.com

davidsilva
*silva0719* = AIM

  Decado
*jkallikanzaroi* - AIM
  Gothenburg, Sweden

  dixonbm
*bmd98* - AIM
  Nashville, TN

  Dlatu1983
*DLATU1983* - AIM - Yahoo

  dlloyd
*aeromusek*

  doemel
*doemelti* - iChat
*110690954* - ICQ

  eric halfabee
*g0gmag0gnz* - AIM

  evildan
*evildan3156* - AIM
  Madison, WI

Ferdinand
*fhascha@mac.com*  -  iChat
*f_hascha@hotmail.com*  -  MSN

  fryke 
*fryke* - AIM - Text only

  Giaguara
*giaguara* -  @mac.com (primary) (iChat AV)
*Mulattabianca* - AIM (secondary)
*UNINORTH13* - AIM 

ginopiazza49
*ginopiazza49* - mac.com
Gino J. Piazza

Gothamoddisee
*gothamoddisee* - AIM (iChatAV)

goynang
*goynang@mac.com*

gribuz
*osorensen@mac.com

*HoZ*
hoz1900 *- AIM   
  hulkaros
*hulkaros* - mac.com

Hype.it
*StyleCode* - AIM
*la_it@lycos.com* - MSN

i<3myiBookg4
*firegrrl4christ* - AIM
*kellybear04@hotmail.com* - MSN
*canadian_care_bear* - Yahoo Messenger

  jackdahi
*jackdahi* - iChat

  Jason
*JHDesign81* - AIM
*BuddahBobb* - AIM
*DaBobb* - iChat

  jimed
*lvsysdesign* - AIM

jwilker
*johntwilker* - AIM
*john@red-omega.com* - MSN
*j_wilker* - Yahoo

  keyizm
*keyizm* - .mac.com - AIM

koobiluphi
*koobiluphi*  -  mac.com

  ksv
*kjetilvalen0* - iChat - AIM
  Trondheim, Norway

lilbandit
*lilbandit591* - iChat - text only
*CillDaraGAA* - AIM

  MacGizmo
*macgizmo1*

 macmikey
*macmikey* - iChat/Yahoo/AIM/MSN

malexgreen
*malexgreen*  -  AIM

markceltic
*markceltic@mac.com*  iChatAV

middigit
*middigitaria*  -  AIM
*middigit@hotmail.com*  -  MSN
*middigit@yahoo.co.uk*  -  Yahoo
*368621414* ICQ


  mightyjlr
*mightyjlr* - AIM

Mikuro
*Deermountainer* - AIM

mkwan
*mkwan201* - AOL

mw84
*girlspootoo@hotmail.com* - MSN

munzerr
*munzer321* - iChat - Skype

  nervus
*nervus@mac.com* - iChat

nixgeek
*xinulx86* - AIM
*claudio_miranda@hotmail.com (handle is QuadSix50)* - MSN
*slackbasher* - Yahoo

notoriousmac
*notoriousformula@mac.com*  -  iChat

 obeghain
*obeghain* - iChat - AIM
 English/French/Dutch speaking

oceanicitl
*oceanicitl* or *loopygirdlebreth*  (chat and voice only)
Msn: chunky_linda@homail.com

 ora
*oralondon*
 Msn: the_ora@hotmail.com

pierino84
*pierino84* - AIM - Audio & Video

Pippin
*AndyFrost80* - iChatAV

 powermac
*powermacj7*  -  iChat

  Ptpiz
*ptpiz@mac.com*

  pwharff
*wharffy* - iChat
  San jose, CA

qualey2
*qualey2* - AIM - iChat - Yahoo 

  qwikstreet
*FastEddieSMB* - AIM
*Qwikstreet* - AIM

quicksan
*quiksan17* - iChatAV/AIM

RancherAZ
*jcastledev2@mac.com*

  Randman
*randzin*

RGrphc2
*RGrphc2*

  RPS
*zxyRobertzxy* - AOL

 Salvo
*salvoxdan* - AIM/ICQ
 MSN: salvo_dan@yahoo.com.au

  sailgreg
*sailgreg* - mac.com

Scott McCoy
*zipperzap* - AIM

Scotty
*wilcoxen* .mac.com - iChat

  senne
*sennevdb* - iChat - AIM

sirstaunch
*sirstaunch* - mac.com

Snaffle
*tallass79* - AIM
*tallass04* - MSN

solidsnake
*mystrimac* - iChat

 solrac
*solrac149* - AIM - iChat

 soulseeker
*cbobadilla1@mac.com* - iChat

speXedy
*speXedy*  -  AIM
*speXedy*  -  Yahoo
Michael@iPanzica.com  -  MSN 

 spitty27
*gzbl3* - iChat
*goozballs3* - AIM
*spitty27* - AIM


  Stridder44
*Stridder44* - AIM/iChat

Surronded
*Surronded555* - iChat
*surronded@hotmail.com* -  MSN Messenger

tamma
*Griffkay*

Toast
*brat270783* - iChatAV
Grenoble, France

torres
*torres@mac.com*

Total Konfuzion
*tutyfsck* - AIM

Trip
*TannerSite* - AIM

tysonbarber
*tysonpb800* - AIM - *tybarber@mac.com*

Ugg
*uuggie* - AIM

UNIX X11
*UNIX X11 on AIM* - iChatAV

uoba
*co2martin*

wallychina
*jennifer.cao* @mac.com &
*loveujj* @mac.com - iChat AV

Wise_Monk
*or8it* - AIM

zipperzap
*zipperzap* - aim

### http://www.frappr.com/macosx ### <-- add your location


----------



## toast (Jun 26, 2003)

In red in my signature 
Spoken: French, English.


----------



## dlloyd (Jun 26, 2003)

iChat : alexoreo


----------



## eric halfabee (Jun 26, 2003)

AIM on iChat:

g0gmag0gnz


eric


----------



## dgill (Jun 27, 2003)

OK so do you need .Mac to use iChat. I tried it with a friend on AOL awhile ago and couldn't get it to work. She has no .Mac and I have no AOL. What do we need to get it to work?


----------



## toast (Jun 27, 2003)

You both need an AIM account, available free from AOL. Logical, hm ? Then you both need iChatAV to audio-chat. To simply text-chat you just need to have AIM-compatibke clients on both sides: AIM PC, AIM Mac, iChat, but also Proteus Mac, Trillian PC, Fire Mac


----------



## Darkshadow (Jun 27, 2003)

Toast, anyone on AOL _doesn't_ need an AIM account.  They already have the instant messaging stuff.  AIM first came around from people wanting to instant message other people on AOL when they weren't on it. 

But anyone using iChat without an AIM account definitely won't be able to talk to anybody on AIM.


----------



## Ptpiz (Jun 27, 2003)

I am ptpiz@mac.com, or ptpiz (as an aol sn). IM me and I will turn my camera on and we can test the camera feature or the audio feature of ichat. Also, if there are any gurls that use this, email me immediately!!!! I WOULD LOVE TO VIDEO CHAT WITH A GURL!


----------



## Androo (Jun 27, 2003)

androo56@aol


----------



## RPS (Jun 27, 2003)

zxyRobertzxy (AOL)


----------



## cybergoober (Jun 27, 2003)

aim:goim?screenname=osxrulz&message=Hi.+Are+you+there?

If you have Safari 1.0 and iChat AV the above link (highlight it and then right-click and choose go to address) should open iChat AV and send the message "Hi. Are you there?" to me.


----------



## Darkshadow (Jun 27, 2003)

Hmm...Bob, there's another thread around here someone started with screen names.  I posted mine to that one...some other people posted to it, too.

I'll post mine again, I suppose. 

aim: darkshadw2


----------



## mr. k (Jun 27, 2003)

aim:goim?screenname=kjell05&message=hey.+I+am+from+macosx.com.+what's+kickin'?

interesting new link type!


----------



## dgill (Jun 27, 2003)

The iChat help suggests that all I need is a .mac address on my end, and that my full .mac email address is used to connect to AIM users. Am I misunderestimating something here?


----------



## bobw (Jun 28, 2003)

No, you just need a mac.com email address.


----------



## bobw (Jun 28, 2003)

Darkshadow

That's an old thread and wasn't for the new iChatAV. Thought I'd put this here and stick it since I've seen a lot of people wanting to test with.


----------



## Captain Code (Jun 28, 2003)

dferns@mac.com

audio chat only.
My camcorder automatically turns off after 30 seconds or something.  Some power saving feature that I can't figure out how to turn off.


----------



## ksv (Jul 1, 2003)

I added myself to that list


----------



## Decado (Jul 1, 2003)

Gothenburg, Sweden
AIM: jkallikanzaroi


----------



## toast (Jul 1, 2003)

Join, join !


----------



## torres (Jul 1, 2003)

iChatAV - torres@mac.com 
I'm a Senior Flash Designer for www.popstick.com, a Boston based company.

if any one wants to talk about flash/web/macs whatever...   let me know.


----------



## kerrj (Jul 3, 2003)

jkerr001   AIM


----------



## tamma (Jul 8, 2003)

Holas people i am avalable to test iChat for audio only

Griffkay


----------



## keyizm (Jul 11, 2003)

AIM: keyizm
.Mac: keyizm (keyizm@mac.com)

audio & video chat welcome


----------



## sailgreg (Jul 13, 2003)

AIM: sailgreg8


----------



## hulkaros (Jul 24, 2003)

.Mac = hulkaros


----------



## Randman (Jul 24, 2003)

randzin (pronounced rand design, if any cares)


----------



## Arden (Aug 16, 2003)

Huh... didn't see this thread before.

Email: jabber1@cliffhanger.com
AIM: famonymous (audio chat-capable)


----------



## MaC hAcKeR (Aug 18, 2003)

Mac dude 2395 on iChatAV.
Don't have iSight, or a video cam, but a built in Mic... so... I can do text and audio chats.


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 18, 2003)

I added finally myself to the list.


----------



## Arden (Aug 19, 2003)

Good job, G!


----------



## crash (Aug 20, 2003)

aim: ravagedmind (when i'm home)

aim: teletranuno (when i'm at work)

bobw: you know, i never knew you were from philly. i am too. where are you located?


----------



## bobw (Aug 20, 2003)

crash

I'm in NorthEast Philly, near Byeberry & Academy Rds.


----------



## crash (Aug 20, 2003)

whoa. small world. i live at 21st and sansom, but i know the intersection of which you speak. good to know mac people permeate the landscape, even in my hometown.


----------



## dixonbm (Aug 21, 2003)

bmd98 - AIM  Nashville, TN
brian_nospam_dixon@mac.com (leave out _nospam_)

i DO HAVE an iSight!!! Anyone out there want to chat???  So far I've only tried with my dad and a friend from college.


----------



## mightyjlr (Sep 6, 2003)

aim: mightyjlr

just got isight, someone help me test it out!


----------



## MaC hAcKeR (Sep 10, 2003)

I changed my screen name, it is:
"UNIX X11 on AIM", without the quotes. Avalible for audio and text chats. It's an AIM screen name. Anything else you need to know ?


----------



## sailgreg (Sep 10, 2003)

Mine is now sailgreg@mac.com 

Audio and Text only, I will have video once my USB cam is working on panther, or I get an iSight


----------



## Ugg (Sep 10, 2003)

uuggie  AIM

audio or chat only


----------



## Dlatu1983 (Sep 10, 2003)

DLATU1983 on AIM & Yahoo


----------



## Jason (Sep 12, 2003)

newly isighted

AIM: JHDesign81
AIM: BuddahBobb
Yahoo: BuddahBobb
MSN: BuddahBobb@hotmail.com
IchatAV: I'll probably set up as being: DaBobb


----------



## Arden (Sep 12, 2003)

Why not just use one screen name for AIM and iChat?  They are compatible, after all...

And it's spelled "Buddha," in case you care.


----------



## Jason (Sep 12, 2003)

heh, you need to do research on Buddah


----------



## senne (Sep 16, 2003)

hey, cool idea

ichat: sennevdb
aim: the same, i guess... ?


----------



## qwikstreet (Oct 22, 2003)

My AIM is either FastEddieSMB or Qwikstreet.


----------



## Orbit (Oct 22, 2003)

Mine is or8it on aim text or voice chat only


----------



## jackdahi (Oct 23, 2003)

iChat - jackdahi


----------



## aaike (Oct 25, 2003)

.Mac = aaike

I am a PhD student dealing with the microbial food web in Lake Tanganyika btw.


----------



## tysonbarber (Oct 25, 2003)

aim: tysonpb800


----------



## pwharff (Oct 27, 2003)

AIM: *wharffy* (iChat AV)
San Jose, CA


----------



## Total Konfuzion (Oct 27, 2003)

aim: tityfsck


----------



## doemel (Oct 28, 2003)

iChat: doemelti
ICQ: 110690954

Languages: Deutsch, Français, English


----------



## chevy (Oct 28, 2003)

iChat: mchevroulet
(bobw, could you organize the list in alphabetical order ? Thx)


----------



## bobw (Oct 28, 2003)

Nah, then I'd have to learn the alphabet.


----------



## chevy (Oct 28, 2003)

A B C D E F G H I J K L M N O P Q R S T U V W X Y Z 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 _other_

Can I help you with any other vital information ?


----------



## bobw (Oct 30, 2003)

Anyone that wants to have their iChat, AIM or other messenger service name listed, please post it.

*Others, please leave this list alone. I'll take care of it.*

Thanks


----------



## jimed (Oct 30, 2003)

Add me to the list please...

AIM: lvsysdesign


----------



## uoba (Oct 30, 2003)

Oh go on then... I don't use iChat but I can try for you guys I suppose. 

Damn, what's my username....

here we go: co2martin


----------



## evildan (Oct 31, 2003)

evildan
evildan3156 - AIM
Madison, WI


----------



## nervus (Nov 2, 2003)

Bob,
add me to the list plz
I-Chat (audio & video) via: nervus@mac.com


----------



## mfsri (Nov 2, 2003)

AIM: ichatMS (iChat AV)


----------



## AfterShock6783 (Nov 3, 2003)

iChatAV Audio and Video Capable
AIM - shock83s16
still waiting for the school to open the ports for all the iCaht AV users.
until then I'm capable when I bring teh G5 home for long weekends


----------



## catscout (Nov 5, 2003)

pe.francisco@mac.com


----------



## tsizKEIK (Nov 9, 2003)

_ name given here belongs to a banned member of our forums -  hence removed. 

edX _


----------



## danny lee (Nov 9, 2003)

torres said:
			
		

> iChatAV - torres@mac.com
> I'm a Senior Flash Designer for www.popstick.com, a Boston based company.
> 
> if any one wants to talk about flash/web/macs whatever...   let me know.


----------



## UNIX X11 (Nov 9, 2003)

Uhh bobw, my info is incorrect. I am no longer MaC hAcKeR  And I never use Mac dude 2395 anymore, and UNIX X11 on AIM is an iChat AV screen name.


----------



## fryke (Nov 11, 2003)

fryke (AIM-login used on iChat) (text only)


----------



## MacGizmo (Nov 25, 2003)

macgizmo1


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 6, 2003)

You are alphabeticized now


----------



## Darkshadow (Dec 6, 2003)

Better start runnin' before Bob gets to ya.


----------



## Arden (Dec 13, 2003)

A couple corrections, if I may:

- Darkshadow's screen name is Darkshadw2; no o in there.
- Dlloyd currently goes by AeroMuseK.


----------



## Stridder44 (Dec 17, 2003)

AIM/iChat = Stridder44


----------



## powermac (Dec 18, 2003)

ichat powermacj7


----------



## spitty27 (Jan 2, 2004)

adium (aim): goozballs3
adium (aim): spitty27
ichat: gzbl3

edit: can now video chat thanks to ichatusbcam for allowing pre-g3 600mhz to use video.


----------



## solrac (Jan 2, 2004)

solrac149
AIM account
(I use iChat)
when I'm at home, I have iSight
when I'm at work, no iSight, no audio


----------



## soulseeker (Jan 2, 2004)

cbobadilla1@mac.com
iChat account
Audio & Video capable


----------



## obeghain (Jan 3, 2004)

AIM (using iChat): obeghain
Dutch / French / English speaking
no video (for the moment)


----------



## macmikey (Jan 6, 2004)

iChat/Yahoo/AIM/MSN = macmikey

say no mo'


----------



## Scotty (Jan 6, 2004)

wilcoxen@mac.com


----------



## lilbandit (Jan 7, 2004)

lilbandit591
ichat text only


----------



## Surronded (Jan 8, 2004)

Add mine:

Surronded
*Surronded555* (iChat)
*surronded@hotmail.com* (MSN Messenger)


----------



## Androo (Jan 15, 2004)

mine is androo56




myy msn is androo@penguinn.com


----------



## gribuz (Jan 20, 2004)

osorensen@mac.com  ::ha::


----------



## Timmargh (Feb 3, 2004)

iChat / AIM / MSN: timothy_griffin@mac.com - text only


----------



## acidtuch10 (Feb 4, 2004)

acidtuch10    - text only


----------



## ora (Feb 19, 2004)

ichat/Aim: oralondon (no video)
Msn: the_ora@hotmail.com


----------



## Pippin (Feb 20, 2004)

Ichat Av : AndyFrost80

Heres a Lad From Scotland who can solve your computer problems!
.....thats if your nice!


----------



## RancherAZ (Feb 23, 2004)

Jeff xxxxx
jcastledev2@mac.com


----------



## dlloyd (Feb 23, 2004)

Mine's changed, BTW: aeromusek


----------



## davidsilva (Mar 4, 2004)

AIM: silva0719


----------



## Salvo (Mar 28, 2004)

AIM/ICQ:salvoxdan
MSN: salvo_dan@yahoo.com.au


----------



## markceltic (Apr 11, 2004)

markceltic@mac.com   iChat AV


----------



## ginopiazza49 (Apr 16, 2004)

Gino J. Piazza
*ginopiazza49* - mac.com
Port Chester, NY


   All calls are welcome!


----------



## bhippel (Apr 25, 2004)

jaarockin - AIM

-Brian


----------



## bobbo (Apr 30, 2004)

i'm reubee333 on AIM


----------



## malexgreen (May 2, 2004)

I am malexgreen on AIM.


----------



## Reality (Jun 11, 2004)

Hey all, I just got iChat AV and looking to try out the new audio feature with another Mac guy. My screen name is jedreality. Anyone who would like to try this out with me just send a IM, I be very grateful. 

In the mean time I'm also trying to figure out why I can't chat with my Windows friend here. I'm taking Zammy-Sam's advise and looking to see if it's just a firewall setting as we both are on the same router.

*Edit*

Well I got to test this and it works great. Way better then I thought it would. Just got to get it working with my windows buddies now.


----------



## Hype.it (Jun 22, 2004)

AIM: StyleCode
MSN: la_it@lycos.com


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 22, 2004)

Yahoo: either claudio-miranda or slackbasher
AIM: xinulx86
MSN: linux-g33k (claudio_miranda@hotmail.com


----------



## solidsnake (Jun 22, 2004)

mystrimac    (means Mr iMac for the n00bs)


----------



## Androo (Jun 22, 2004)

androo56


----------



## RGrphc2 (Oct 4, 2004)

RGrphc2


----------



## Capgain (Oct 8, 2004)

bobw said:
			
		

> Anyone that would like to list their iChat user name for meeting others from this board, you can post them here. Post your user name and location. I'll collect any names posted and make just one list here if enough folks are interested.
> 
> aaike
> *aaike* - mac.com
> ...



 cam g
* royalniagara*   iChatAV
* niagararoyal*   AIM
 Ontario Canada


----------



## quiksan (Oct 8, 2004)

quiksan
aim/ichat AV: quiksan17
text and audio - no full time video (yet)


----------



## goynang (Oct 24, 2004)

Latecomer to the party....

goynang (mac.com)

(not a full account - just used for iChat)


----------



## qualey2 (Nov 6, 2004)

qualey2 on the following
aim 
iChat
yahoo
some times vid and audio


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 11, 2005)

For a variety of reason, I do MSN - not iChat.

MSN:captainquark@hotmail.com

But _please_ don't send e-mails to that address.


----------



## amaosh (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm from Shanghai,China.

AIM:Amaoshanghai
Mac:amaosh
Msn:amen_amao@hotmail.com


----------



## azrad (Feb 24, 2005)

ichat - nurulazrad


----------



## HoZ (Mar 11, 2005)

Aim: hoz1900 (creative huh?)


----------



## zipperzap (Apr 20, 2005)

I'd like to test out my isight cam. I've got an aol account (among others) so I'm AIM compliant. Email me for a time that we can coordinate the session.

Thanks, Scott

zipperzap@aol.com

AIM
*zipperzap*


----------



## mkwan (Apr 29, 2005)

mkwan

mkwan201 - AOL


----------



## Gothamoddisee (May 15, 2005)

iChat (AIM): gothamoddisee

I'm having issues getting m iSight working with pre-Tiger Macs and PCs if anyone would like to give it a go, that'd be a great help.


----------



## munzerr (Jun 17, 2005)

lol. Video chat with girls. 

Hi, I'm new round here. This is my first post, but I think this forum looks pretty cool. Anyone who knows lots about these forums, let me know what's up. I have an iBook and I love it - I use skype for IM and I have a webcam coming in the post from ebay so next week I should be able to use iChat! My username is munzer321, by the way! lol.
  IM me, but all I can do for now is voice chat.


----------



## mw84 (Jun 29, 2005)

(msn) girlspootoo@hotmail.com


----------



## sirstaunch (Jun 29, 2005)

sirstaunch at mac.com (AIM)

Text/Audio and you'd probably hear my eMac hum, hummmmm


----------



## lilbandit (Jul 11, 2005)

AIM: CillDaraGAA


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 11, 2005)

yahoo: slackbasher
msn: claudio_miranda@hotmail.com (handle is QuadSix50)
aim: xinulx86


----------



## tysonbarber (Sep 1, 2005)

tybarber@mac.com


----------



## cvbones (Sep 27, 2005)

my ichat is an aim cvbones.  I would really like to talk to new people of all cultures.  Please talk to me.  My website is http://www.chrisvanaken.com

Hope to talk to all of you


----------



## Esquilinho (Sep 28, 2005)

cvbones said:
			
		

> my ichat is an aim cvbones.  I would really like to talk to new people of all cultures.  Please talk to me.  My website is http://www.chrisvanaken.com
> 
> Hope to talk to all of you




Where are you from?


----------



## Mikuro (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm Deermountainer on AIM. As of now, no audio or video.


----------



## CharlieJ (Dec 14, 2005)

cj.skate ichat


----------



## pierino84 (Dec 15, 2005)

aim: pierino84
 audio and video available!  Bye guys


----------



## shifte (Dec 31, 2005)

I have a .mac account and ichat on my Powerbook is it possible to change my buddy name in my Aim, .mac account or bonjour?
I don't want it to be the same as my email address.
Thanks.
Shifte
HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## powermac (Jan 1, 2006)

cmannino@mac.com 
powermacj7 on ichat or yahoo.


----------



## canstay@ (Jan 21, 2006)

bobw said:
			
		

> Anyone that would like to list their iChat user name for meeting others from this board, you can post them here. Post your user name and location. I'll collect any names posted and make just one list here if enough folks are interested.
> 
> 
> canstay
> *canstay*  - AIM - Audio & Video


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 21, 2006)

I know I've posted this before, but who the heck is going to check out the other 15 pages of posts just for my IM?? ::ha::

Yahoo!: slackbasher
MSN: claudio_miranda@hotmail.com (Nickname is "QuadSix50")
AIM: xinulx86

If you're going to IM me, please identify yourself as a MacOSX.com user so I don't ignore your request (I never answer people I don't know or that don't ID themselves to me).  Thanks!


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 5, 2006)

nixgeek said:
			
		

> If you're going to IM me, please identify yourself as a MacOSX.com user so I don't ignore your request (I never answer people I don't know or that don't ID themselves to me).Thanks!


Yes, me too.

My iChat username is: rhisiart.ap.sion_at_mac.com
My Google Talk username is: rhisiart_at_gmail.com

P.S. I am catching up on my Welsh after a long absence from Wales (having lived in England and Ireland). Rhisiart ap Siôn is my Welsh patrinomic name, where you take you father's name as part of your surname. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Welsh_language


----------



## jwilker (Mar 6, 2006)

as good a place as any for a first post. 

johntwilker is the ID

Highlands Ranch CO


----------



## notoriousmac (Mar 25, 2006)

notoriousformula@mac.com 

Add me, i have never used iChat before..


----------



## BlueFusion6851 (May 2, 2006)

BlueFusion6851...


----------



## Snaffle (May 20, 2006)

AIM:
tallass79

MSN:
tallass04


----------



## davebz (May 24, 2006)

dbozzo@mac.com

Dave,
Boston, MA


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 15, 2006)

iChat: fhascha@mac.com
MSN: f_hascha@hotmail.com

Ferdinand


----------



## speXedy (Jul 2, 2006)

At the moment i don't have iChat becuase im still on a PC but ...

AIM: speXedy
Yahoo: speXedy
MSN: Michael@iPanzica.com

I'll have iChat as soon as I get an iMac.

Name and Location: Rochester, NY / Michael


----------



## oceanicitl (Sep 4, 2006)

AIM oceanicitl or loopygirdlebreth (chat and voice only)
msn chunky_linda@homail.com

Please identify yourself if you IM me thanks


----------



## Trip (Sep 16, 2006)

Anybody up for a video chat with one ugly kid?
AIM: TannerSite.


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 16, 2006)

And I'l do it again for those who dont bother looking through all those pages:

iChat: fhascha@mac.com
MSN: ferdinand_hascha@yahoo.com.au
Yahoo: ferdinand_hascha@yahoo.com.au

Ferdinand


----------



## middigit (Nov 18, 2006)

AIM: middigitaria
MSN: middigit@hotmail.com
Yahoo: middigit@yahoo.co.uk
ICQ: 368621414


----------



## middigit (Nov 19, 2006)

i forgot to say yesterday, have not got a group chatroom in ichat yet say for instance i go to chat "macosx"?


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 2, 2006)

Oh and when you want to chat - people indentify yourself that youre from macosx.com or I'll ignore you


----------



## i<3myiBookg4 (Jan 2, 2007)

AIM:  firegrrl4christ
MSN:  kellybear04@hotmail.com
Yahoo Messenger:  canadian_care_bear

They're all out of date, would love to have new ones but it is such a hassle.


----------



## Sunnz (Jan 4, 2007)

Hmmm I like to try out iChat, unfortunately none of my friends has a Mac... 

sunnz at mac.com


----------



## chevy (Jan 4, 2007)

mchevroulet on iChatAV AND Skype


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 18, 2007)

you like chevrolet cars, dont you?


----------



## Ryozo (May 23, 2007)

Ryozo GX


----------



## icemanjc (Jun 2, 2007)

icemanjc92, as simple as my username just with my birth date.


----------



## koobiluphi (Jun 12, 2007)

koobiluphi@mac.com
Ft. Lauderdale, FL, USA


----------



## icemanjc (Jun 12, 2007)

koobiluphi said:


> koobiluphi@mac.com
> Ft. Lauderdale, FL, USA



kinda funny when you say you live FL, but your profile says IL.


----------



## koobiluphi (Jun 12, 2007)

Opps!  I just moved to Florida 2 weeks ago.  I guess I should change that...


----------



## icemanjc (Jun 12, 2007)

Florida rocks BTW, and especially Ft. Lauderdale been there all my life, what part do you live in?


----------



## koobiluphi (Jun 16, 2007)

Fort Lauderdale


----------



## jimi269 (Sep 22, 2007)

if u would like to talk 2 me i'am at

jimi269
on IChat


----------



## Iuis (Sep 27, 2007)

Adium= sigtris@yahoo.com
iChat= lul@mac.com


----------



## Iuis (Sep 28, 2007)

I hardly ever used iChat, but I am always in Adium, so if you want to
chat my screen name is "sigtris@yahoo.com


----------



## rmeaux (Apr 12, 2008)

muttermeinteil = iChatAV (AIM name)

Lockport, LA


----------



## ThomasG33K (Jul 23, 2008)

If anyone wants to Geek out with me about Macs and Linux
Check out: ThomasG33K (AIM)


----------

